# Classics representing at the track!



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

My friend and I at Willow Springs. Trying to pick on the big boys 

Our pits:


















In car cam, ghetto rig tripod w/ straps


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

is that the se-r featured in scc??? nice pics btw.

Ben


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

god... i want a classic now


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *is that the se-r featured in scc??? nice pics btw.
> 
> Ben *


nope, I wish though... That car has coilovers and fast brakes and a ton of other cool stuff.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Classics > all other Sentras

Nice cars


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

samo said:


> *Classics > all other Sentras
> 
> Nice cars  *


I love my classic and... I'd have to agree


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

very nice, how did you do? i noticed some corvettes and a porsche in the backround.......that seems like some big competition you were u against


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

RedSER93 said:


> *very nice, how did you do? i noticed some corvettes and a porsche in the backround.......that seems like some big competition you were u against *


I did really well... of course I was running in the begginer/slow group being that it was my first track day. No one in the group was faster than me. I was the slowest car in a straight line except for a VW jetta, but I was never passed and I passed many. There were a bunch of Porsche's, Corvettes in my group but all of the drivers were not that fast. I know this because I was passing them. in my SENTRA. That shouldn't happen if someone is driving a new z06. My friend ran in the intermediate group. He is picking on some heavy duty cars. Many many corvettes some porsche's a couple random rice. It's an open track event so it's not really a race... You can only pass on the straights. But the competition is still good and it's sooo intense. Next week is the next track day and I'm moving up to intermediate. We'll see how it goes.

BTW- There are some Vipers and race Porsche's out there... I rode in a viper. There is nothing more exciting than doing 140mph on hoosiers around a sweeper!


----------

